# System hangs after some time - usually when under load

## Woodpecker

Hi,

I've been having trouble with my laptop recently. It just happens that my computer crashes in a "funny" way after some time: usually between 2 - 9 hours of runtime and usually when under load.

It starts with the window manager not being able to redraw some windows - ususally gnome-terminal. Other applications are still working slower but can be closed most times. However new applications cannot be started, and I cannot access the (Gnome) start menu as to try to reboot the box.

While in this "state" I can still the ping the machine. When I try to ssh (with -v) I still get the message "connection established" but I'm not asked for login data.

Trying to switch to a text console will result in a complete lockup. I have to reset the system then.

The error is independ of the X server as I had the same issue in console mode (having unloaded all my modules except IPv6). There I could still switch terminals and enter login data. But after displaying last login date no bash was started.

I initially considered this to be a thermal problem but throttling seems to work fine on my machine and I couldn't manage to crash my box with Knoppix 5.1 (2.6.19) when I finished emerging world (which certainly took me more than 10 hours). Now with the most "up-to-date" system the problem persists though.

I'm now running linux-2.6.25-r7, but had the same problems with 2.6.24-gentoo-r8. With previous kernels I'm not certain if my box ran long enough to present the error.

Now I suppose it is either a hardware defect or a "stupid" kernel configuration. Maybe any of you have some clever ideas. Thanks for any advice in advance.

Here about my box:

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 i686 Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 23 Aug 2008 14:30:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4m -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://mirror.muntinternet.net/pub/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi aim alsa apache2 audiofile bash-completion berkdb bogofilter bonobo bzip2 cairo calendar cddb cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cscope css cups curl dbus dia dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dvi encode exif fastcgi ffmpeg fftw ftp gd gdbm gif gnome gphoto2 gpm graphviz gtk iconv icq id3 ieee1394 imagemagick imap innodb ipv6 isdnlog jabber java javascript joystick jpeg jpeg2k lame lesstif mad matroska mbox midi mime mmx mng mono motif mp3 mpeg mplayer msn mudflap mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openal openexr opengl openmp pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl php plotutils png postscript pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection ruby samba sdl session soup sox spell spl sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl svg syslog tcl tcpd tetex threads tidy tiff tk truetype unicode usb vcd vim-syntax vorbis wifi win32codecs wma wmf wmv wxwindows x264 x86 xine xinerama xinetd xorg xosd xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw copy dshare dsnoop extplug file hooks ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null rate route share shm empty" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.25-gentoo-r7

# Tue Aug 12 03:05:46 2008

#

# CONFIG_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_X86_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

# CONFIG_GENERIC_LOCKBREAK is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_AOUT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_USER_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2=y

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_MARKERS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

# CONFIG_NO_HZ is not set

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_RDC321X is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_NO_NO_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUM4=y

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_P6_NOP=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=6

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

# CONFIG_X86_PAE is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_300=y

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=300

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_BAY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2001

CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG_FUNC_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER is not set

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

# CONFIG_PD6729 is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET_LRO is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

CONFIG_IRDA=m

#

# IrDA protocols

#

# CONFIG_IRLAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRNET is not set

CONFIG_IRCOMM=m

# CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA is not set

#

# IrDA options

#

# CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP is not set

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

# CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG is not set

#

# Infrared-port device drivers

#

#

# SIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR=m

#

# Dongle support

#

CONFIG_DONGLE=y

CONFIG_ESI_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACTISYS_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_TEKRAM_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_TOIM3232_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_LITELINK_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MA600_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_GIRBIL_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MCP2120_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_OLD_BELKIN_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACT200L_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_KINGSUN_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_KSDAZZLE_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_KS959_DONGLE=m

#

# FIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_IRDA=m

CONFIG_SIGMATEL_FIR=m

CONFIG_NSC_FIR=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR=m

CONFIG_TOSHIBA_FIR=m

CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR=m

CONFIG_ALI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VLSI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VIA_FIR=m

CONFIG_MCS_FIR=m

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

# CONFIG_BT_BNEP is not set

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

# CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO is not set

# CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO is not set

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_LL=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

#

# Wireless

#

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

#

# Rate control algorithm selection

#

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_SIMPLE is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_NONE is not set

#

# Selecting 'y' for an algorithm will

#

#

# build the algorithm into mac80211.

#

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="pid"

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_PID=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_SIMPLE is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_PACKET_ALIGNMENT is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796 is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

CONFIG_TIFM_CORE=m

CONFIG_TIFM_7XX1=m

# CONFIG_TC1100_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_MENLOW is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DELKIN is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD_VERBOSE_ERRORS=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_SFF=y

#

# PCI IDE chipsets support

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDE_ARCH_OBSOLETE_INIT=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=4000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

#

# Controllers

#

#

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_RGMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_TAH is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_R6040 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_SC92031 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

CONFIG_PRISM54=m

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8187 is not set

# CONFIG_ADM8211 is not set

CONFIG_P54_COMMON=m

# CONFIG_P54_USB is not set

CONFIG_P54_PCI=m

# CONFIG_ATH5K is not set

# CONFIG_IWL4965 is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

CONFIG_HOSTAP=m

# CONFIG_HOSTAP_FIRMWARE is not set

CONFIG_HOSTAP_PLX=m

CONFIG_HOSTAP_PCI=m

CONFIG_HOSTAP_CS=m

# CONFIG_B43 is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

# CONFIG_RT2X00 is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

# CONFIG_PPPOL2TP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

CONFIG_SLHC=m

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=m

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4000 is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4040 is not set

# CONFIG_IPWIRELESS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC=m

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

CONFIG_DVB_CORE=m

CONFIG_DVB_CORE_ATTACH=y

CONFIG_DVB_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_TTPCI_EEPROM is not set

CONFIG_DVB_TTUSB_DEC=m

CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2=m

# CONFIG_DVB_CINERGYT2_TUNING is not set

#

# Supported DVB Frontends

#

#

# Customise DVB Frontends

#

# CONFIG_DVB_FE_CUSTOMISE is not set

#

# DVB-S (satellite) frontends

#

#

# DVB-T (terrestrial) frontends

#

#

# DVB-C (cable) frontends

#

#

# ATSC (North American/Korean Terrestrial/Cable DTV) frontends

#

#

# Tuners/PLL support

#

#

# Miscellaneous devices

#

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

# CONFIG_FB is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=128

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTS64 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PORTMAN2X4 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SIS7019 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

#

# PCMCIA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF is not set

#

# System on Chip audio support

#

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

#

# SoC Audio support for SuperH

#

#

# ALSA SoC audio for Freescale SOCs

#

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=m

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_HIDRAW is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PERSIST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

CONFIG_MMC=m

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_UNSAFE_RESUME is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card Drivers

#

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_BOUNCE=y

# CONFIG_SDIO_UART is not set

#

# MMC/SD Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=m

CONFIG_MMC_RICOH_MMC=m

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=m

CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD=m

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=m

#

# LED drivers

#

# CONFIG_LEDS_CLEVO_MAIL is not set

#

# LED Triggers

#

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES is not set

# CONFIG_AUXDISPLAY is not set

#

# Userspace I/O

#

CONFIG_UIO=m

# CONFIG_UIO_CIF is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

# CONFIG_JOLIET is not set

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_BIND34 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED is not set

# CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ is not set

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG_ON is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_STATS is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_LATENCYTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_586=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_586=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

# CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

# CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_CRC7 is not set

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_LZO_COMPRESS=m

CONFIG_LZO_DECOMPRESS=m

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y
```

----------

## Maliwik

Since nobody responded yet, I figured I'd give it a shot.

I don't know if this is a related problem or not, but I experienced crashes the same way before I switched my hard drive in the kernel over to SATA. I noticed that in your kernel config, IDE is set to y.

This may or may not solve your problem, but if you have a SATA drive, you may want to try following the SATA Guide.

If nothing else, you'll definitely notice a speed increase.

----------

## Woodpecker

No, unfortunately it's still plain old parallel ATA...

----------

## SeaTiger

Did you try going through /var/log/messages for clues?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Please post the results of lspci -n

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## devsk

try booting with "nohpet hpet=disable" and report back.

----------

## nakal

My Thinkpad T60p stops working, too, if it gets too hot. It can reach temperatures up to 101°C. I've written a small script to throttle the CPU, when it reaches 75°C. It's an ugly fix, but it works. So take a look at the temperature.

I can remember, I've had a second problem with the same Thinkpad. The culprit was a RAM module. I've had two of them. I took one out and the problems disappeared. I don't know why Lenovo sells Thinkpads with two different RAM module brands. Unfortunately, they also don't understand, when you want 2 of same brand. They say "it is the same, because it has the same FRU number" (FRU seems to be an internal number used for compatibility checks), which is clearly wrong for RAM modules.

----------

## Minder

I have such problems recently (earlier there were not present). When using Firefox for some time (several hours, less than 10 tabs open) and trying to emerge something bigger (last time it happened while emerging deluge) - system gets serious hiccups. Freezes for longer periods of time, unfreezes for several seconds and freezes again. Mouse and keyboard responsivity is near zero. The HDD is working all the time. I can't even ping the machine. If I somehow manage to send Ctrl-C or Ctrl-Alt-Backspace (hitting it all the time helps), system needs up to a minut to get back to normal. Maybe too little swap? (512MB). But earlier I had no such problems.

----------

## Woodpecker

 *Minder wrote:*   

> I have such problems recently (earlier there were not present). When using Firefox for some time (several hours, less than 10 tabs open) and trying to emerge something bigger (last time it happened while emerging deluge) - system gets serious hiccups. Freezes for longer periods of time, unfreezes for several seconds and freezes again. Mouse and keyboard responsivity is near zero. The HDD is working all the time. I can't even ping the machine. If I somehow manage to send Ctrl-C or Ctrl-Alt-Backspace (hitting it all the time helps), system needs up to a minut to get back to normal. Maybe too little swap? (512MB). But earlier I had no such problems.

 

1 GB of swap is up and running. Furthermore swap doesn't seem to be the problem as the HDD is not working when my crashes appear.

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Please post the results of lspci -n

 

```
nitro ~ # lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 8086:2570 (rev 02)

00:01.0 0604: 8086:2571 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:24d2 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:24d4 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:24d7 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 0c03: 8086:24de (rev 02)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:24dd (rev 02)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:244e (rev c2)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:24d0 (rev 02)

00:1f.1 0101: 8086:24db (rev 02)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:24d3 (rev 02)

00:1f.5 0401: 8086:24d5 (rev 02)

00:1f.6 0703: 8086:24d6 (rev 02)

01:00.0 0300: 10de:032c (rev a1)

03:04.0 0607: 104c:ac8e

03:04.1 0607: 104c:ac8e

03:04.2 0c00: 104c:802e

03:04.3 0180: 104c:ac8f

03:05.0 0200: 10ec:8139 (rev 10)

03:06.0 0280: 1260:3890 (rev 01)

```

 *junksiu wrote:*   

> Did you try going through /var/log/messages for clues?

 

Yes, I did. Not a special entry during a crash. Basically that's my output from today (can't recall the actual time of my last crash)

```

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro syslog-ng[3968]: syslog-ng starting up; version='2.0.9'

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Linux version 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 (root@nitro) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #2 Sun Aug 24 21:37:08 CEST 2008

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ff70000 (usable)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro BIOS-e820: 000000001ff70000 - 000000001ff79000 (ACPI data)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro BIOS-e820: 000000001ff79000 - 000000001ff80000 (ACPI NVS)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro BIOS-e820: 000000001ff80000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro BIOS-e820: 00000000ff800000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro BIOS-e820: 00000000fffffc00 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro 511MB LOWMEM available.

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 130928) 0 entries of 256 used

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Zone PFN ranges:

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro DMA             0 ->     4096

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Normal       4096 ->   130928

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Movable zone start PFN for each node

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro 0:        0 ->   130928

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro On node 0 totalpages: 130928

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Normal zone: 990 pages used for memmap

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Normal zone: 125842 pages, LIFO batch:31

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro DMI present.

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: RSDP 000F6A10, 0014 (r0 PTLTD )

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: RSDT 1FF741E7, 0030 (r1 PTLTD    RSDT    6040000  LTP        0)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: FACP 1FF78F14, 0074 (r1 INTEL  SPDG      6040000 PTL         3)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: DSDT 1FF74217, 4CFD (r1   WIST      K2P  6040000 MSFT  100000E)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: FACS 1FF7A000, 0040

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: APIC 1FF78F88, 0050 (r1 PTLTD      APIC    6040000  LTP        0)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: BOOT 1FF78FD8, 0028 (r1 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$  6040000  LTP        1)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:dec00000)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 129906

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda5

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Initializing CPU#0

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 8192 bytes)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Detected 2793.244 MHz processor.

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro console [tty0] enabled

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Memory: 513632k/523712k available (3066k kernel code, 9516k reserved, 1137k data, 236k init, 0k highmem)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro virtual kernel memory layout:

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro fixmap  : 0xffff6000 - 0xfffff000   (  36 kB)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro vmalloc : 0xe0800000 - 0xffff4000   ( 503 MB)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xdff70000   ( 511 MB)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro .init : 0xc051e000 - 0xc0559000   ( 236 kB)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro .data : 0xc03fe9b6 - 0xc051af38   (1137 kB)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc03fe9b6   (3066 kB)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=128, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=1, Nodes=1

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5591.92 BogoMIPS (lpj=9315084)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro CPU: L2 cache: 512K

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Intel machine check architecture supported.

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro CPU: Intel Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4     CPU 2.80GHz stepping 09

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Freeing SMP alternatives: 0k freed

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Parsing all Control Methods:

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Table [DSDT](id 0001) - 697 Objects with 56 Devices 219 Methods 25 Regions

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro tbxface-0598 [00] tb_load_namespace     : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0c00)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro evxfevnt-0091 [00] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro net_namespace: 236 bytes

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro NET: Registered protocol family 16

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro No dock devices found.

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: bus type pci registered

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd822, last bus=3

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro PCI: Using configuration type 1

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Setting up standard PCI resources

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro evgpeblk-0956 [00] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 1F [_GPE] 4 regs on int 0x9

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro evgpeblk-1052 [00] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 8 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:...............................................................

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Initialized 20/25 Regions 0/0 Fields 34/34 Buffers 9/17 Packages (706 nodes)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:.

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Executed 1 _INI methods requiring 0 _STA executions (examined 60 objects)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S5)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x1c, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: EC: driver started in poll mode

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro pci 0000:00:1f.0: Force enabled HPET at 0xfed00000

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1180-11bf claimed by ICH4 GPIO

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 10 *11 14 15)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *10 11 14 15)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 10 *11 14 15)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *10 11 14 15)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 10 *11 14 15)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *10 11 14 15)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro pnp: PnP ACPI init

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: bus type pnp registered

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro SCSI subsystem initialized

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro libata version 3.00 loaded.

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro usbcore: registered new device driver usb

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro hpet clockevent registered

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: RTC can wake from S4

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro system 00:01: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro system 00:01: ioport range 0x1180-0x11bf has been reserved

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro system 00:01: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro system 00:01: ioport range 0xfe00-0xfe00 has been reserved

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro system 00:01: ioport range 0x600-0x60f has been reserved

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro system 00:01: iomem range 0xfecf0000-0xfecfffff has been reserved

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed8ffff has been reserved

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro IO window: disabled.

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro MEM window: 0xd1000000-0xd1ffffff

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro PREFETCH window: 0x00000000e0000000-0x00000000efffffff

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro PCI: Bus 4, cardbus bridge: 0000:03:04.0

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro IO window: 0x00003400-0x000034ff

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro IO window: 0x00003800-0x000038ff

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro PREFETCH window: 0x30000000-0x33ffffff

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro MEM window: 0x3c000000-0x3fffffff

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro PCI: Bus 8, cardbus bridge: 0000:03:04.1

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro IO window: 0x00003c00-0x00003cff

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro IO window: 0x00002400-0x000024ff

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro PREFETCH window: 0x34000000-0x37ffffff

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro MEM window: 0x40000000-0x43ffffff

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro IO window: 3000-3fff

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro MEM window: 0xd2000000-0xd20fffff

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro PREFETCH window: 0x0000000030000000-0x0000000039ffffff

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 11

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:04.0[A] -> Link [LNKE] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 10

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:04.1[B] -> Link [LNKF] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro NET: Registered protocol family 2

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro TCP reno registered

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Machine check exception polling timer started.

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro fuse init (API version 7.9)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro io scheduler noop registered

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro io scheduler anticipatory registered

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro io scheduler deadline registered

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro intel_rng: FWH not detected

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Linux agpgart interface v0.103

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro agpgart: Detected an Intel 865 Chipset.

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0x48000000

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input2

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input3

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device0

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: LNXTHERM:01 is registered as thermal_zone0

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM0] (29 C)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:1f.6 disabled

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:05.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe081a800, 00:0a:e4:46:6f:e6, IRQ 10

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8101'

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ICH5: IDE controller (0x8086:0x24db rev 0x02) at  PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ide0: BM-DMA at 0x2060-0x2067, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:PIO

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ide1: BM-DMA at 0x2068-0x206f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:PIO

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Probing IDE interface ide0...

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro hda: FUJITSU MHV2100AH, ATA DISK drive

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro hda: UDMA/100 mode selected

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Probing IDE interface ide1...

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro hdc: HL-DT-ST DVD+RW GCA-4040N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro hdc: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro hdc: UDMA/33 mode selected

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro hda: max request size: 128KiB

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro hda: 195371568 sectors (100030 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro hda: cache flushes supported

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro hda: hda1 hda2 < hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 hda9 hda10 >

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 10

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:04.2[C] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[d2007000-d20077ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:03:04.0 [17c0:17c0]

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Yenta TI: socket 0000:03:04.0, mfunc 0x010a1b22, devctl 0x64

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x00f8, PCI irq 11

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Socket status: 30000006

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Yenta: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#03) from #03 to #07

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x3000 - 0x3fff

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xd2000000 - 0xd20fffff

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x30000000 - 0x39ffffff

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:03:04.1 [17c0:17c0]

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Yenta: Using CSCINT to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Yenta TI: socket 0000:03:04.1, mfunc 0x010a1b22, devctl 0x64

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x00f8, PCI irq 10

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Socket status: 30000006

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Yenta: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#03) from #07 to #0b

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x3000 - 0x3fff

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xd2000000 - 0xd20fffff

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0x30000000 - 0x39ffffff

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro usbmon: debugfs is not available

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 10, io mem 0xd0000000

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0x00001cc0

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 10, io base 0x00001ce0

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[000ae40336101f08]

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0x00002000

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 11, io base 0x00002020

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro hub 1-1:1.0: 4 ports detected

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro usb 1-1.2: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro usb 1-1.2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro usb 1-1.3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro usb 1-1.3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro usb-storage: device found at 4

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro USB Mass Storage support registered.

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:MSE0] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input4

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro rtc_cmos 00:04: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro device-mapper: ioctl: 4.13.0-ioctl (2007-10-18) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro cpuidle: using governor ladder

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /class/input/input5

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.7-1.2

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.16rc2 (Thu Jan 31 16:40:16 2008 UTC).

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ALSA device list:

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro No soundcards found.

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro TCP cubic registered

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro NET: Registered protocol family 1

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro NET: Registered protocol family 17

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro RPC: Registered udp transport module.

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Using IPI Shortcut mode

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro rtc_cmos 00:04: setting system clock to 2008-08-30 06:19:38 UTC (1220077178)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Marking TSC unstable due to: TSC halts in idle.

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.8, id: 0x9248b1, caps: 0x904713/0x4000

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input6

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Freeing unused kernel memory: 236k freed

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:06.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro NET: Registered protocol family 23

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro nsc-ircc, chip->init

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro nsc-ircc, Found chip at base=0x02e

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro nsc-ircc, driver loaded (Dag Brattli)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro nsc_ircc_open(), can't get iobase of 0x2f8

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro nsc-ircc, Found chip at base=0x02e

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro nsc-ircc, driver loaded (Dag Brattli)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro nsc_ircc_open(), can't get iobase of 0x2f8

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro nsc-ircc 00:09: disabled

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro 0000:03:06.0 (prism54pci): cannot find firmware (isl3886)

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:03:06.0 disabled

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro prism54pci: probe of 0000:03:06.0 failed with error -2

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 11

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:04.3[D] -> Link [LNKG] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro tifm_core: MMC/SD card detected in socket 0:0

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro parport_pc 00:0a: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access                                    PQ: 0 ANSI: 2 CCS

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro usb-storage: device scan complete

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 52713 usecs

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro intel8x0: clocking to 48000

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  173.14.09  Wed Jun  4 23:43:17 PDT 2008

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro EXT3 FS on hda5, internal journal

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro input: Acer hotkey driver as /class/input/input7

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Acer Travelmate hotkey driver v0.5.35

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro EXT3-fs warning: mounting fs with errors, running e2fsck is recommended

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro EXT3 FS on hda6, internal journal

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro EXT3-fs warning: mounting fs with errors, running e2fsck is recommended

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro EXT3 FS on hda10, internal journal

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro Adding 976712k swap on /dev/hda7.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:976712k

Aug 30 06:19:54 nitro ttyS1: LSR safety check engaged!

Aug 30 06:19:54 nitro acpid: client connected from 4102[103:444]

Aug 30 06:19:54 nitro acpid: 1 client rule loaded

Aug 30 06:19:55 nitro eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Aug 30 06:20:01 nitro acpid: client connected from 4851[0:0]

Aug 30 06:20:01 nitro acpid: 1 client rule loaded

Aug 30 06:20:03 nitro agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

Aug 30 06:20:03 nitro agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 8x mode

Aug 30 06:20:03 nitro agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode

Aug 30 06:20:03 nitro acpid: client connected from 4851[0:0]

Aug 30 06:20:03 nitro acpid: 1 client rule loaded

Aug 30 06:20:07 nitro NET: Registered protocol family 10

Aug 30 06:20:07 nitro sshd[5107]: Server listening on :: port 22.

Aug 30 06:20:07 nitro sshd[5107]: error: Bind to port 22 on 0.0.0.0 failed: Address already in use.

Aug 30 06:20:16 nitro cron[5396]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Aug 30 06:20:17 nitro eth0: no IPv6 routers present

Aug 30 06:20:49 nitro gdm[4832]: pam_unix(gdm:session): session opened for user matthias by (uid=0)

Aug 30 06:21:15 nitro (matthias-5515): starting (version 2.22.0), pid 5515 user 'matthias'

Aug 30 06:21:15 nitro (matthias-5515): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only configuration source at position 0

Aug 30 06:21:15 nitro (matthias-5515): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/home/matthias/.gconf" to a writable configuration source at position 1

Aug 30 06:21:15 nitro (matthias-5515): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" to a read-only configuration source at position 2

Aug 30 06:30:01 nitro cron[5552]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Aug 30 06:40:01 nitro cron[5657]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Aug 30 06:49:45 nitro su[5682]: Successful su for root by matthias

Aug 30 06:49:45 nitro su[5682]: + pts/0 matthias:root

Aug 30 06:49:45 nitro su[5682]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by matthias(uid=1000)

Aug 30 06:50:01 nitro cron[5693]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Aug 30 07:00:01 nitro cron[5725]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Aug 30 07:00:01 nitro cron[5729]: (root) CMD (rm -f /var/spool/cron/lastrun/cron.hourly)

Aug 30 07:00:17 nitro su[5682]: pam_unix(su:session): session closed for user root

Aug 30 07:01:07 nitro su[5760]: Successful su for root by matthias

Aug 30 07:01:07 nitro su[5760]: + pts/1 matthias:root

Aug 30 07:01:07 nitro su[5760]: pam_unix(su:session): session opened for user root by matthias(uid=1000)

```

 *devsk wrote:*   

> try booting with "nohpet hpet=disable" and report back.
> 
> 

 

I'll try this. (Unfortunately) my system now hasn't crashed for some time -> most likely didn't stress it enough. As I have to hand in my diploma thesis on Wednesday I probably won't stress it before this day...

----------

## Woodpecker

[quote="Woodpecker"]

```

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro EXT3-fs warning: mounting fs with errors, running e2fsck is recommended

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro EXT3 FS on hda6, internal journal

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro EXT3-fs warning: mounting fs with errors, running e2fsck is recommended

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro EXT3 FS on hda10, internal journal

Aug 30 06:19:51 nitro EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

```

Just saw that I never activated fscking some partitions. Can this be the reason for my crashes..?

----------

